# C-section mamas...dissolvable staples?



## Lucysmama (Apr 29, 2003)

I've had two cesareans, both unplanned. The first I had metal staples and it sucked, they were so painful and poked me. The second time I asked to be stitched and it was much better.

So I'm pregnant with twins right now and I'm having a planned c/s for the first time. Which is nerve-wracking, even though I've had 2. I asked my new OB if he'd suture instead of staple, and he said he doesn't suture, he uses "dissolvable staples". I have never heard of this. What are they, what are they made of (I wanna know what's gonna be dissolving into my body, LOL) and does anyone have experience with them? Do they poke you? How long do they take to dissolve?

Unless they are somehow better in a way I can't picture, I'm gonna put my foot down and ask to be stitched. The whole staple thing weirds me out.


----------



## minkajane (Jun 5, 2005)

I had dissolvable stitches for my C-section. I've never heard of dissolving staples. Absorbable stitches are made from catgut or synthetic polymers. I had no problems with the healing or anything at all. They were not uncomfortable in the slightest, outside of normal post-surgical pain. I'm not sure exactly how long it took them to dissolve (it's been more than three years), but I could hardly see them in the first place since they were white and I'm very pale. I do know they were gone before my six-week checkup. If I have to have any kind of surgery in the future, I'm going to ask for absorbable stitches. I've had stitches removed before and it's not fun. I appreciated not having to have staples - ouch!


----------



## JustJamie (Apr 24, 2006)

I had dissolvable staples, I think. Pretty sure I was NOT stitched, and they did dissolve on their own, I think it only took 2-3 weeks, if that.

It itched but that was the only discomfort, besides the tenderness that is a given.


----------



## Tizzy (Mar 16, 2007)

With my C/S the OB did this weird fold in with dissolvable sutures so there was actually nothing visible on the outside.
I appreciated the fact that I didn't have to get any stitches/staples removed and it did seem to heal pretty good (aside from my keloids) but I know the tail end poked through on one end which was uncomfortable for a couple days.


----------



## SHANLYNN (Jul 1, 2008)

Well I just had twins 8 weeks ago and I had the dissolvable staples and I have had many complications with them. This was my first csection and did not what to expect. I asked my sisters and friends if it should still hurt me and they are telling me no not at all. I have been looking for stuff on the internet about these staples and have found nothing yet.

They have not dissolved I can feel everyone of them. Just today I have noticed that it looks like two of them are about to pop threw my skin. It sad to say when my 8 week old daughter kicks me in my stomach it hurts so badly. My husband thought I was joking around until I made him feel the staples and showed him where two are about to come out.

I do not recommend staples if you can get sutures get them. I am afraid if they do not dissolve whats going to happen to me. I have my appt with the ob this week. I am hoping nothing is wrong and it just takes longer but for them about to come out of my skin if frightens me.


----------



## MaryLang (Jun 18, 2004)

Wow this must be new. I'll make sure not to get them. I've had staples twice and dissolvable stitches and much prefer the stitches. The staples are just so pokey and uncomfortable.


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

It is your surgery. It is your body. You know your body. If your OB does not know how to suture, tell her to learn or get an OB who does know how to suture.


----------



## Lucysmama (Apr 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *applejuice* 
It is your surgery. It is your body. You know your body. If your OB does not know how to suture, tell her to learn or get an OB who does know how to suture.

Thanks, I will.







He knows how to suture, I'm sure, and I know how to ask for it. I was just wondering if the dissolvable staples were better somehow and looking for BTDT opinions.


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

I had regular ole' non-dissolving staples with my c-section. The dissolvable ones must be new.


----------

